# Security Question



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Is there a motion camera that will come on with a recorded sound?
I want one on my porch with a recorded sound of gunfire!!!
Need to reach to edge of property. (not too far about 4 car lengths)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Get a Ring brand doorbell. That should do it.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I understand it's pretty easy to hack into a Ring doorbell and also SimplySafe.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> I understand it's pretty easy to hack into a Ring doorbell and also SimplySafe.


Mine's never been hacked.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks, Nevada!
Good advise!
Scared off 2 and 4 legged critters!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Mine's never been hacked.


until it is....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> until it is....


I can understand concern over a camera inside the house being hacked, but a Ring doorbell just shows video of people at the front door.

I got it mostly because I have a lot of solicitors who don't respect my "no soliciting" sign. It's usually people who want to discuss religion or politics. With the Ring device I can tell them to go away from my laptop or smartphone.

It also provides added security. When I answer the device it gives the impression that I'm home, while I'm really downtown at a resort hotel for a day or two. I even answered my Ring device from Mexico one time while visiting my dental clinic.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Mine's never been hacked.


Maybe u need better stuff


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Meet unwanted visitors at the door holding a meat cleaver and bottle of chianti. If they don't move, ask if they are the census taker... 

Jeff


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

weaselfire said:


> Meet unwanted visitors at the door holding a meat cleaver and bottle of chianti. If they don't move, ask if they are the census taker...
> 
> Jeff


Open the door wearing all black with a dagger and ask "are you here for the ritual?"


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

Most probably there are such cameras, but when it comes to security, the last thing we should count on is the camera. I mean, the robbers may be masked, and in this case, the cameras are useless. This is why I decided to hire a security service company. About three years ago, my house was robbed and since then, I started collaborating with a security service company and during this time, my house was kept safe. If you want, you can check the site of the company I hired by clicking on ccsecurityservices.co.uk.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I usually let my dogs answer the door.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Answering the door in my birthday suit, 357 magnum in one hand and bottle of bourbon in the other one time put a stop to the jehovahs witnesses!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> I usually let my dogs answer the door.


You have to get past my dogs to get to the door.


----------



## Hollyberry1419 (Jul 16, 2020)

Ring doorbell as others have said. Also Arlo are good.


----------

